# Wearing the S&C in Public



## RHS

Any brothers wear any identifing items out and about? I wear a pin on my hat sometimes and of course a decal on my truck.

Curious if any brothers regularly wear hats or shirts out and about? I've seen some cool masonic themed t shirts online that would be cool to wear around and I've seen brothers wearing S&C hats around town. Makes for a nice meet and conversation with a brother if you run into one.

Who wears a ring regularly? I wear my university ring but have been considering getting a S&C ring to wear and eventually have it become a family heirloom if God blesses me with sons who decide to become brothers one day.


----------



## crono782

I have a chrome emblem on the back of my car and I wear my ring daily. One brother in my lodge has a masonic hockey jersey that he wears on occasion, hah.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

I never go anywhere without my ring, and of course my tattoo...

I used to have an emblem on my work truck, but it got expensive to replace them every couple of years. I have state issued Masonic Plates on my Mustang!


----------



## BroBill

RHS said:


> Any brothers wear any identifing items out and about? I wear a pin on my hat sometimes and of course a decal on my truck.
> 
> Curious if any brothers regularly wear hats or shirts out and about? I've seen some cool masonic themed t shirts online that would be cool to wear around and I've seen brothers wearing S&C hats around town. Makes for a nice meet and conversation with a brother if you run into one.
> 
> Who wears a ring regularly? I wear my university ring but have been considering getting a S&C ring to wear and eventually have it become a family heirloom if God blesses me with sons who decide to become brothers one day.



Ring - always
Texas Mason License Plates on truck
S&C Ball Cap - occasionally
Masonic T-Shirt - Occasonally
Masonic Jewelery - (pins, tie chains/clasps, watch) often

As a rule, I check for the ring whenever I meet someone or if they look familiar to me. When someone new comes into the office I check for a ring.  It's become something of a habit. 

FYI, since I put my Texas Mason license plates on my truck, I've collected almost 30 business cards from brothers who have left them under my wipers. I keep a supply in my truck for the same purpose. 

BroBill


----------



## texasmason791

I wear a hat daily and also had a key chain made while I worked for TDCJ that goes on the outside of my pants pocket. I wear a ring whenever I'm not at work. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## John Schnitz

I have my Texas masonic license plate and I have sticker on my back window.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brother JC

I have an emblem on my truck, and a pin on my hat. The only clothing I have is a t-shirt from a now defunct online forum. My one ring is too nice for daily wear, so a simple one is on the list for the future.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

I have the s and c vinyl emblems on truck and motorcycle. I have a custom fitted made that is blue with silver embroidered with lodge and number on back and s and c on front.  My ring always and usually my belt buckle. No plates yet but I am widdling away at the wife to get them for the motorcycle.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## youngblood2002

I have decals on my Durango, motorcycle and wife's car. Wear ring and belt buckle daily. Hat on occasion. Dress watch to church on Sundays...

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill

I wear a S&C tog tag everyday.  I have met a few GLofTx Brothers after they noticed it.


----------



## RHS

very cool brothers! I think the business card idea is a very very cool one. Thanks Bro Bill


----------



## MarkR

Ring and belt buckle daily.  S&C decal in the back window of my car.  Ball cap from time to time.


----------



## Billy Jones

I always wear my ring, as it was given to me, the night I was raised, by my uncle but more than that it was my grandfathers before that and his fathers before that. I have a Ms Masonic tag a S&C jacket from the SR store and of course my tattoo


----------



## David Hill

I wear a ring. I don't have the S&C on my car because I drive like a jerk at times and would hate to have the fraternity associated with my lack of vehicular courtesy. It's a weakness of mine and something that I'm working on. *sigh* I hope someday to have circumscribed my passions enough to be able to put the S&C on my car.


----------



## RHS

David brings up a good point.... If you are in a bad mood or attitude or know you are going to get into it with someone (disagreement at a store or in public or even going to a bar for example) do you take off your ring or identifying marks so that you don't bring association with the fraternity?


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## crono782

On that note, when I am driving, I remind myself of my car emblem and that I represent the fraternity. It causes me to think about my (arguably aggressive) driving style and how i can best be better every time I buckle up. 

EDIT: same with my ring. If I come close to losing my temper in person, I look down upon the Compasses on my right hand and remind myself of their meanings. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## XcaliburDK

I wear my ring daily, and I have Tx Mason plates, and Freemason bumper sticker in back windshield of my Blazer....and I have my S&C tattoo on my arm......plus 33Â° SR watch that was passed down to me from a Past Most Worshipful Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Texas....and occasionally ties..,pins...etc.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar76

I have a PHA racing jacket that through out the winter I'll usually wear on Friday's with it being relaxed dress day at work. I have a S&C license plate on the front of my truck and my Lodge license plate frame on the back. I also have some beanies I'll wear when the weather has dipped to them 30's & low 40's.

I've gotten mixed reactions, both negative and positive. I take it as they come and always try not to take the negative ones personally. I will say, the one kicker that had me laughing was when one of the lady's in the Accounting department saw me wearing my jacket. She went to my boss to let him know that one of his employees was part of "The Illuminati", LOL. Yeah, even my boss got a kick out of that one. Since then she only waves hello from afar, LOL.  


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins

For Discussion, can a EA in Texas wear the S&C. Just a Question I plan on waiting till I am raised.


----------



## bupton52

DJGurkins said:


> For Discussion, can a EA in Texas wear the S&C. Just a Question I plan on waiting till I am raised.



My lodge does not encourage it. They would not have complete knowledge of that emblem yet. I have seen EA emblems online, but that's about it. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## RHS

DJGurkins said:


> For Discussion, can a EA in Texas wear the S&C. Just a Question I plan on waiting till I am raised.



Nope.... For your own benefit really! Await the time with patience! 


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## DJGurkins

bupton52 said:


> My lodge does not encourage it. They would not have complete knowledge of that emblem yet. I have seen EA emblems online, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Premium App



That's is what I thought. I am Native and have always been taught if you don't completely understand a symbol you shouldn't use it in any way.


----------



## crono782

Same. My lodge (as most US lodges would I expect) strongly discourage it. They really just say don't do it. You'll have a hard time finding an EA or FC emblem or ring out there anyway, though I have seen them. Like bro Upton said above, you'd not have a complete knowledge of what you were wearing yet. Consider this also: it is an outward symbol and you may attract both positive and negative responses by wearing it. Would you possess the knowledge to rebut bad responses and provide insightful information for those interested in joining?


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Brent Heilman

I have masonic license plates on my car, I wear a ring daily, a S&C ball cap occasionally, I have a S&C lapel pin on just about every jacket I own, and on my desk at work is a paperweight with the 14th degree ring in it. 

I am conscious of the fact that I associate myself with the Fraternity each and every day through these various ways so I do my best to represent the Fraternity in the best light possible. Some days it is hard to circumscribe my passions, but I do my best.


----------



## jwhoff

Ring
Masonic and Scottish Rite emblems on car


----------



## rpbrown

Ring--always
Masonic license plates-truck and motorcycle
Shirt--On occasion
Vest-- when on motorcycle or horse
Emlem on wifes SUV.


----------



## Bill Hosler

I occasionally wear my ring. I wear a S&C hat or my Past Master hat a lot. I also have a few Masonic shirts. I also have a Masonic license plate. I am going to get a Texas Masonic plate when I register my car here. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## appzdude

I wear my ring every day and have TX Mason plates. Wear my lodge ball cap occasionally.

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## QPZIL

I wear my Triple Tau ring and have a Mark Master keystone necklace, though that stays under my shirt. I also have a S&C decal and Triple Tau decal on my car. And sometimes I wear my Gate City Lodge shirt. Oh, and I may get a Masonic tattoo before long  


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## K.S.

*Wearing the S&amp;C in Public*

I wear a ring daily, I had an emblem on my truck, but somebody pried it off and stole it, probably the same hater who spray painted with green paint over my NRA sticker.


----------



## texasmason791

DJGurkins said:


> For Discussion, can a EA in Texas wear the S&C. Just a Question I plan on waiting till I am raised.



When I was initiated it was highly discouraged. I would get your JW to look it up in his law book or have your secretary check with Grand Lodge.  


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## BroBill

Keep in mind, the emblem differs for EA, FC, and MM, so you really cannot wear an S&C for a degree where you have not completed the work and been "accepted" by the brethren as holding that degree level. There are EA and FC S&C's, but the goal is to move through those degrees quickly and achieve your MM.  Once you achieve the next degree level, the EA and FC S&C's become obsolete.


----------



## dfreybur

DJGurkins said:


> For Discussion, can a EA in Texas wear the S&C. Just a Question I plan on waiting till I am raised.



The S&C are the symbol of a Master Mason in nearly all jurisdictions.  Please wait.

I wear my belt buckle and PM ring daily.  My car has a "Proud to be a Shriner" license plate frame.

On days I'll go to lodge I tend to wear more to work that morning so today I have symbols on my tie bar and cufflinks.


----------



## towerbuilder7

I am a Policeman, (16 year Patrol Sgt.), so I dont wear jewelry on duty for obvious reasons.    However, when off duty, I wear my Masonic Ring, and Tee Shirts/Polos on occasion when at the gym, or out with my family at the movies or restaurant........I am conscious of where I wear my Masonic shirts also.....Obviously, a night out for a cold adult beverage with the fellas wouldn't be a good time to wear the S&C on a shirt........I also have the S&C decal on the back of my Suburban.................Bro Jones


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

I wear my Masonic ring daily. I also have the S&C on the back of my truck.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Vitriol Knight

I'm not "working" in Texas; the general public opinion may be different where you are. Personally while we have thousands of Masons in PA I have found some decidedly discriminatory behavior from certain people. I have clents that have some hardcore religious affiliations and traditions of which I know that if they found out I am a mason I would be at best case regarded differently. Pretty much I keep a low profile and probably less then 10 non-brothers know that I am a mason. Although I do have the Scottish Rite Birds on my vehicles I generally don't advertise. I do at times wear a York Rite Yod ring but mostly only brothers wod know the symbol. Masonry for me is mostly a personal journey anyways and I prefer to not have to answer questions. 
I do appreciate everybody else who identifies themselves and always take the time to say hello.
Also keep in mind that when you wear the colors you represent freemasonry around the world both past present and in the future so.....
While we should never be ashamed of our affiliation; remember the forget me not flower had a true purpose.




Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Vitriol Knight

Yeah unless you can find a set of decals with Compass under Square. 


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## RedTemplar

I would never wear the S&C into any place that I would be ashamed to to take or find my wife, mother, daughter, or sister.


----------



## widows son

*Wearing the S&amp;C in Public*

I'm not ashamed at all. I wear my ring 24/7 and always tell people I'm a mason when asked.


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

I strongly agree widows son. I wear my ring 24/7 very proudly. I am definitely not ashamed. I am very proud to tell someone that I am a mason if asked.


Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Bro. John

I have S&C tattoo. My first and only tattoo. See my profile pic! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley

I wear my ring 24/7, though it isn't flashy.  You would almost have to be looking for it to note the S/C, which is fine by me.  After all I look for rings, I bet most of you do too with fellas you spend time having a conversation with.  I think of it like a wink and nod to brothers as opposed to advertisement, I guess.

I do have a bunch of masonic stuff on my truck, S/C, SR, and Shrine logos.  I try to remember they are there when I feel like ramming someone in the gawdawful Houston traffic :52:


----------



## Colby K

*Wearing the S&amp;C in Public*

I have a low key ring that I wear on normal days. For meetings or special gatherings I have my Great Great Grandfathers ring and a Masonic watch (the "Masonic" from Barclay, amazing watch!!). I also have several polos and baseball caps that I'll wear to casual functions. I am proud of my journey but try to keep the advertising to a minimum.


----------



## Chris_Hogg

I wear a ring most of the time and I have a small S&C on the tail gate of the pick up. I travel a good bit and always enjoy meeting brother Masons.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Wayne Simpson

I tend to be quite private in public about my involvement with Masonry, perhaps because of my "walk softly and carry a big stick" kind of personality.
I do have a couple of S&C shirts, but only rarely wear them in public, and usually only wear my ring to, from and at Lodge meetings and events.
Being a relatively new MM, just 2 1/2 years, I don't want to appear to be strutting around displaying a bunch of Masonic bling when I'm still wet behind the ears.
But to each his own.


----------



## EUssackPM

In PA I wear my ball cap a lot I can not wear my ring as I'm a Weldor and its become tight. My car had a S&C but it turned up missing one day. My toolbox has a PM Mark on it. I had a jacket but I usually wear my Shriner bagpipe jacket while I'm out. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

I have worn my ring every day since it was presented to me at my Raising by my younger brother who is a Brother, except when I had to have the darn thing sized because it was cutting off the circulation in my finger. I also wear a pin on my cap at work and have a Texas Mason concho on my belt and have a key ring with my name and Lodge # and S&C that hangs on the edge of my pocket. I, of course, have the window sticker.




Roy G. Vance
San Angelo Lodge 570
Jr. Deacon
San Angelo, Tx
Phil Head Lodge 1415
Jr. Warden
Carlsbad, Tx


----------



## Blake Bowden

My MM ring was stolen from my house so I do wear my 32nd SR ring.


----------



## dstivers120

I wear my blue lodge ring on a regular basis, also wear a lapels pin on my jacket and sport coat. S&Q are on both vehicles.  We must all be proud of our association within the fraternity.


----------



## John Schnitz

That sucks somebody has to be that low.sorry Bro.


----------



## Fbateman

I have emblem on my truck and have been approached by other brothers. My ring I wear daily unless I am in uniform as it is against regulations.



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

Yeah, some of them have a problem with Freemasonry. They associate it with the "Illuminati" and "Devil worship" and all kinds of stupid stuff just because we keep our rituals to ourselves. And those same "haters", as you called them, are probably all anti-gun and probably would not know which end of the weapon to point in which direction and how to make it go "bang"!


----------



## QuarryMan

I proudly display my emblems on my Vehicle and I never take my ring off and when approached I am never denied
Bro.Jones
Newport #120 
Newport,Ky

Nothing is more honorable than to be amongst family


----------



## Wayne Simpson

roy.vance said:


> Yeah, some of them have a problem with Freemasonry. They associate it with the "Illuminati" and "Devil worship" and all kinds of stupid stuff just because we keep our rituals to ourselves. And those same "haters", as you called them, are probably all anti-gun and probably would not know which end of the weapon to point in which direction and how to make it go "bang"!



Here in Canada the haters come from all walks of life, all religions and no religion, bright and none too bright, anti gun and pro gun, liberal and conservative. But one thing they have in common is that they "know" Freemasonry is a dangerous "cult" that has done much evil in the world, and no one can convince then otherwise. Not now, not ever.
Where are we going wrong?


----------



## DBeard

We're not,they are.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## RHS

There will always be ignorant people. We just need to be square and just and show the world the good virtues our brotherhood has. 

Let the illuminati and national treasure freaks have their fun. 


RHS

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## Ashlar

I do not wear anything on my person anymore nor do I have any Masonic decals or tags on my vehicles .

When it gets above 55 degrees I wear nothing but shorts , t-shirts and flip flops when I am not in lodge and I feel silly/tacky wearing a fancy/expensive gold ring dressed like a bum . I do have a Gordon's stainless steel ring but I do not like it enough to wear it all the time .

The only time I wear my ring is when I am dressed up and/or when I go to lodge (to which I always dress up) . I do not wear any Masonic lapel pins nor any Masonic tie clasps .


----------



## Brother Mark

I wear my masonic ring religiously when I am not working. I also have masonic plates and my A Certificate pin I wear on my polo shirts and on my jackets. I also wear my lodge hat when I am going out with friends. 

Mark Sprong
Thomas B Hunter #1356
Granbury Chapter & Council


----------



## Danbeaux

I have a square and compasses and a york rite emblem on my truck.  I wear a masonic ring virtually everyday, and I do have a lapel pin I wear on my jacket or blazer.  Never shamed to let people see I am a Mason....I ignore the haters because they are ignorant.


----------



## sstefick

I wear my S&C ring daily, and I have my pins on my motorcycle vest.  I'm thinking about getting the Texas Masons license plates on my jeep and my motorcycle.

And to chime in on EA's and FC's wearing the S&C, I wouldn't do it. My wife bought my ring for me about a week or two before I was raised and I didn't wear it until that day.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

Wayne Simpson said:


> Here in Canada the haters come from all walks of life... and no one can convince then otherwise ... Where are we going wrong?



My take - When we pray for the mental healing of such folks, we tend to do so too privately.  Stating in public "I will pray for your mental health and reformation" may have no impact on the few dedicated haters but it works well on others who are on the fence or who are there just to follow the crowd or random passersby.

There's a tradition of being silent in the face of critics.  The problem is the principle of "Silence affirms assent".  I have nothing to apologize for and I have no plans on refuting the assertions of the insane.  But I do think it makes sense to be open about the fact that I do pray for the mental health and reformation of the insane.  It also makes clear that I feel no need to refute the claims of the insane because I have no interest in the details of the symptoms of their insanity.


----------



## seansheedy

I used to be quiet about my membership in the Lodge; however i have come to realize that being quiet about it has done some damage to our organization.  We have started to become more public.  After all, the Masons are not a secret. The only secrets we have involve our rituals.  We have recently hosted an open house and we invited our local newspaper to attend.  It got us some excellent press and 3 new members.  I proudly wear the square and compass and make no apologies for it to those who are ignorant of what we are.
Cheers


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JonBoy

My brothers, I wear a pin as well as the S&C. It's an honor to wear the S&C ring. My great grandfather has been a mason for 69 years this September. I have his ring he bought a long time ago. I also have two other rings I bought on my own. My grandmother has the blue slipper on the back of her car. Needless to say still many of my family don't know that I am a mason. 


Bro. Jonathan


----------



## Roy Vance

Ashlar said:


> I do not wear anything on my person anymore nor do I have any Masonic decals or tags on my vehicles .
> 
> When it gets above 55 degrees I wear nothing but shorts , t-shirts and flip flops when I am not in lodge and I feel silly/tacky wearing a fancy/expensive gold ring dressed like a bum . I do have a Gordon's stainless steel ring but I do not like it enough to wear it all the time .
> 
> The only time I wear my ring is when I am dressed up and/or when I go to lodge (to which I always dress up) . I do not wear any Masonic lapel pins nor any Masonic tie clasps .



My question to you is, Why? Are you not proud of our fraternaty? I gladly display my association with Freemasonry, everyday, by wearing my ring and having my emblems on my pick up. If someone has something to say, I do not deny who or what I am!


----------



## Ben A.

roy.vance said:


> My question to you is, Why? Are you not proud of our fraternaty? I gladly display my association with Freemasonry, everyday, by wearing my ring and having my emblems on my pick up. If someone has something to say, I do not deny who or what I am!



Greetings Bro. Roy,

Many of us are proud of our Masonic journey but due to either the kind of work we do or the community we live in or both it may be best to not wear/display any rings or emblems. I know fellow brothers who are in law enforcement and they do not wear rings on the job. I know I'd hate to lose my ring in a fight with some dirt bag.

Fraternally,
Ben


----------



## Traveling Man

roy.vance said:


> My question to you is, Why? Are you not proud of our fraternaty? I gladly display my association with Freemasonry, everyday, by wearing my ring and having my emblems on my pick up. If someone has something to say, I do not deny who or what I am!


Perhaps you would think differently if someone in the upper management of your company stated "I wouldn't hire anyone that was a mason, and that they would fire anyone they knew were one" , after seeing masonic plates on a car in their parking lot!


----------



## BrianMDowns

I always have my s&c hat on.  Also wear my 14' Scottish Rite ring typically.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

Traveling Man said:


> Perhaps you would think differently if someone in the upper management of your company stated "I wouldn't hire anyone that was a mason, and that they would fire anyone they knew were one" , after seeing masonic plates on a car in their parking lot!



That may be a valid point, up to a point. There comes a time when bigotry should be put down, even if it costs a job. If there were a boss like that where I worked, I would first, try to find out why he did not like Masons, secondly, if there was no getting through to him about the truth of it (Masonry), I might be looking for a new job because I would not want to work somewhere that bigotted ideas were tolerated.


----------



## Traveling Man

roy.vance said:


> That may be a valid point, up to a point. There comes a time when bigotry should be put down, even if it costs a job. If there were a boss like that where I worked, I would first, try to find out why he did not like Masons, secondly, if there was no getting through to him about the truth of it (Masonry), I might be looking for a new job because I would not want to work somewhere that bigotted ideas were tolerated.



When you've invested your whole career with an employer and the constant shuffle of upper management, extinguishing a career is hardly practical. But if one wants to dash a good job and a retirement, go for it! By the way he's a radical baptist, and there was no getting to the "truth"! As it turns out he's no longer employed there.
Which just goes to prove, "the only constant in this world, is change".


----------



## stuntman98

I rarely display, no reason other than:  work a lot, gotta be professional and bit I do keep my dues card on hand and greet anybody who wear light......appropriatly no signs just a slight " handshake" 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy_

I just heard the funniest story of a member of our lodge. He has a S&C sticker on the back of his car. One time he was driving on the highway with his daughter next to him. At some point a big, fat BMW drove up next to him and gave him the EA sign. Can you imagine the reaction of the daughter?


----------



## CloseYetFar

I cannot currently wear the S&C as I am only a FC at the moment.  I will be raised a week from tomorrow and from that day on I will be wearing a ring.


----------



## bezobrazan

That's pretty funny and careless on the part of the man giving the sign.


----------



## crono782

If someone tried to give me a degree sign in public, I think I would just shake my head in disbelief. hah


----------



## Bro Darren

The signs are a suppose to be proof of your degree, not to say hi. 

How careless is one to show it in public.


----------



## cemab4y

I have a stainless-steel ring, that I wear when I am deployed to Afghanistan. And I have my grandfather's heirloom ring, that I wear on special occasions. In the USA, I wear a ring and/or a masonic belt buckle, almost every day. When I learned that New Jersey and Pennsylvania had official state-issued Masonic license plates, I got my state senator (Kentucky) to get the legislation passed to get Masonic license plates in Kentucky.


----------



## Warrior1256

I wear my Masonic ring at all times.


----------



## Brother JC

I have a pin on my hat all the time. Some notice, most don't...






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Great, show the flag.


----------



## Flatworlder

BroBill said:


> Ring - always
> Texas Mason License Plates on truck
> S&C Ball Cap - occasionally
> Masonic T-Shirt - Occasonally
> Masonic Jewelery - (pins, tie chains/clasps, watch) often
> 
> As a rule, I check for the ring whenever I meet someone or if they look familiar to me. When someone new comes into the office I check for a ring.  It's become something of a habit.
> 
> FYI, since I put my Texas Mason license plates on my truck, I've collected almost 30 business cards from brothers who have left them under my wipers. I keep a supply in my truck for the same purpose.
> 
> BroBill


What a great way to get to know each other, the business cards definitely would make me want to visit neighbouring Lodges.. and keep the spirit alive.


----------



## MaineMason

RHS said:


> Any brothers wear any identifing items out and about? I wear a pin on my hat sometimes and of course a decal on my truck.
> 
> Curious if any brothers regularly wear hats or shirts out and about? I've seen some cool masonic themed t shirts online that would be cool to wear around and I've seen brothers wearing S&C hats around town. Makes for a nice meet and conversation with a brother if you run into one.
> 
> Who wears a ring regularly? I wear my university ring but have been considering getting a S&C ring to wear and eventually have it become a family heirloom if God blesses me with sons who decide to become brothers one day.


When my dad raised me he gave me a ring. Our lodge has baseball caps with the square and compasses on them and he name of our lodge.I have a Scottish Rite eagle on my car, as am a Scottish Rite Mason.


----------



## ThanatosTA

I wear my ring every day, I have a S&C tie chain that I wear when I'm wearing a tie (and that's almost every day), I have TX Masonic plates on my car, and I have the Masonic slipper in the back window of my mother's car for her.


----------



## Bro. Staton

I have a small and I do mean small S&C on the back of my truck, about two ball caps wait I recently had some custom made so that has now increased to 4, a jacket made which is basic with the S&C of my name on the back and the typical on the front lodge name etc. No ring as of yet no tattoo etc.......


----------



## cacarter

I have some small displays, but nothing that outright indicates my membership. I have a keychain, a concho on my briefcase, and a small sticker on my truck. I did away with the Masonic license plates since I didn't want people hating Freemasons in case they didn't like my driving.


----------



## Lowcarbjc

Has anyone ever been frowned upon or asked to remove it at work because of "negativity it may cause" with customers or co-workers?


----------



## AndreAshlar

CloseYetFar said:


> I cannot currently wear the S&C as I am only a FC at the moment.  I will be raised a week from tomorrow and from that day on I will be wearing a ring.


Getting raised tonight?  Enjoy!


----------



## AndreAshlar

No outright displays of the S&C at work other than a a small S&C on the bottom right corner of my computer's screen saver.  I've a discreet stainless steel ring that will get occasional wear  when I'm out and about.  (Just raised.  Never worn it.)  It's not spectacular and would probably be overlooked or missed by 95% of the people I encounter.


----------



## CloseYetFar

AndreAshlar said:


> Getting raised tonight?  Enjoy!



Yes!  Tonight is the night I get raised, and I am so excited even though I don't know what to expect.

I will also be able to start wearing my ring that was a gift, but the biggest gift of all is that I will be a master mason.


----------



## Warrior1256

ThanatosTA said:


> I wear my ring every day, I have a S&C tie chain that I wear when I'm wearing a tie (and that's almost every day), I have TX Masonic plates on my car, and I have the Masonic slipper in the back window of my mother's car for her.


Great, show the flag brother.


----------



## CloseYetFar

I after my raising received my great grandfathers ring which had to be re-sized, but I have not taken it off since the day I got it back from the jeweler.  I wear it proudly everyday.


----------



## Brother JC

I get far more questions because of my roller derby pins and tattoo than I ever get about my S&C.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## jwardl

Have the license plate, but have gotten away from wearing Masonic jewelry unless attending a lodge function that day. No real reason for it.
As SW this year, I had some lodge jackets made up and wear it in public if its cool enough outside.


----------



## Warrior1256

I've seen on other forums that people wearing Masonic clothing / jewelery  have been approached by someone that said they would have to take the item unless the person wearing it could prove to their satisfaction they they were a Mason. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## Flatworlder

Warrior1256 said:


> I've seen on other forums that people wearing Masonic clothing / jewelery  have been approached by someone that said they would have to take the item unless the person wearing it could prove to their satisfaction they they were a Mason. Anyone experienced this?


Hmmm interesting.. How are we to know they are who they say they are? Lol. Sounds like a great way to aquire cool clothing and jewellery..


----------



## MBC

Flatworlder said:


> Hmmm interesting.. How are we to know they are who they say they are? Lol. Sounds like a great way to aquire cool clothing and jewellery..


Lol


----------



## AndreAshlar

Warrior1256 said:


> I've seen on other forums that people wearing Masonic clothing / jewelery  have been approached by someone that said they would have to take the item unless the person wearing it could prove to their satisfaction they they were a Mason. Anyone experienced this?


I'd never allow another man to take something that belongs to me unless my life depended on it.  Masonry or otherwise.


----------



## Warrior1256

AndreAshlar said:


> I'd never allow another man to take something that belongs to me unless my life depended on it.  Masonry or otherwise.


Same here. If they get they will have to take it.


----------



## Warrior1256

Flatworlder said:


> Hmmm interesting.. How are we to know they are who they say they are? Lol. Sounds like a great way to aquire cool clothing and jewellery..


Sounds about right.


----------



## Joshua71

Wear my ring daily, have a few different lapel pins that I wear whenever I'm in lodge. If you look very carefully in the tail lights of my personal vehicle you will see a very subtle S&C but you would have to be close to see it lol.  There are some nice lapel and lodge pins that make excellent gifts to brethren, especially when visiting and travelling


----------



## mrpierce17

I keep my liGht on everyday and any worthy MM should also if he feels like it , I would recommend you be able to answer a few questions if asked as any MM who regularly attend meetings should be able to but if not oh well just show your dues card and keep it moving if you have been raised to the sublime degree of MM you are entitled to display the S&C or any other emblem pertaining to that degree , LET YOUR LIGHT SHINE BRIGHT


----------



## MarkR

mrpierce17 said:


> I keep my liGht on everyday and any worthy MM should also if he feels like it , I would recommend you be able to answer a few questions if asked as any MM who regularly attend meetings should be able to but if not oh well just show your dues card and keep it moving if you have been raised to the sublime degree of MM you are entitled to display the S&C or any other emblem pertaining to that degree , LET YOUR LIGHT SHINE BRIGHT


I only expect to answer any "challenges" or show my dues card if I'm seeking entrance to a Lodge where there is no one to vouch for me.  The idea of challenging a man on the street to "defend" his own property blows my mind.


----------



## bld4dx

Warrior1256 said:


> I've seen on other forums that people wearing Masonic clothing / jewelery  have been approached by someone that said they would have to take the item unless the person wearing it could prove to their satisfaction they they were a Mason. Anyone experienced this?


That is just crazy, you are free to wear whatever you want. Even if I was not a Mason and I wore masonic regalia I would never let anybody take something that belongs to me. Now that being said, in my jurisdiction we ask that our members don't wear any Masonic emblems to protect themselves from and other Masons from uneducated outside conversations until they are Raised. When I meet people who are wear masonic emblems and they want to speak outside of a lodge setting I always show my dues card and request the same, anybody can learn how to pass by a Tylers question from the internet, to me the dues card is the safest way of being sure. I have traveled a lot through Europe and sat in many lodges and jurisdictions that don't use dues cards and there primary way of introduction is by a known Brother.

I have posted this topic on http://freemasontalk.com/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=1995 to see what the members there think.  This really blows me away.


----------



## Warrior1256

MarkR said:


> I only expect to answer any "challenges" or show my dues card if I'm seeking entrance to a Lodge where there is no one to vouch for me.  The idea of challenging a man on the street to "defend" his own property blows my mind.


That's what I thought.


----------



## JMartinez

When people ask me if it's ok to wear Masonic accessories if they aren't a mason here's what I say: in my opinion a man who is not a master mason and wears Masonic accessories is no different than a civilian who wears military suggestive accessories. Veterans should be offended just like masons are offended when non-masons wear Masonic rings and such.


----------



## Gordon Hines

I have a Spring / Fall jacket that I wear with the Masonic Emblem embroidered on the front.


----------



## GaTnMason

RHS said:


> Any brothers wear any identifing items out and about? I wear a pin on my hat sometimes and of course a decal on my truck.
> 
> Curious if any brothers regularly wear hats or shirts out and about? I've seen some cool masonic themed t shirts online that would be cool to wear around and I've seen brothers wearing S&C hats around town. Makes for a nice meet and conversation with a brother if you run into one.
> 
> Who wears a ring regularly? I wear my university ring but have been considering getting a S&C ring to wear and eventually have it become a family heirloom if God blesses me with sons who decide to become brothers one day.


Yes I do wear my ring , masonic license plate on both vehicles, and the majority of my hats have at least one pin if not more on them. As a mm I'm allowed this privilege. My pocket watches also have a fob on the chain. In TN you must be a mm raised to have this privilege.


----------



## jwardl

RHS said:


> Any brothers wear any identifing items out and about? I wear a pin on my hat sometimes and of course a decal on my truck.
> 
> Curious if any brothers regularly wear hats or shirts out and about? I've seen some cool masonic themed t shirts online that would be cool to wear around and I've seen brothers wearing S&C hats around town. Makes for a nice meet and conversation with a brother if you run into one.
> 
> Who wears a ring regularly? I wear my university ring but have been considering getting a S&C ring to wear and eventually have it become a family heirloom if God blesses me with sons who decide to become brothers one day.



Wow, this is an old thread! However...

I have Masonic plates and carry a Masonic keyfob. Used to wear my ring everywhere but have gotten out of the habit, and now confine the ring, pins, etc to lodge functions.

Occasionally I'll carry a Masonic pen or wear a t-shirt at home. During the winter, I have a light lodge jacket and will wear it anywhere when the temps outside are fitting.

Largely (at least here in Texas), it's a matter of personal preference. There are no rules or customs I'm aware of after a decade as a Mason that govern the wearing of such items, provided you're a MM. One can wear/display a little, alot, or none at all as they see fit. Personally, I find it gaudy for a brother to wear more than a couple of blatantly visible items outside the lodge, and question if he's trying psychologically to impress someone -- but again, that's just me.


----------



## Warrior1256

GaTnMason said:


> In TN you must be a mm raised to have this privilege.


Likewise in Kentucky.


jwardl said:


> There are no rules or customs I'm aware of after a decade as a Mason that govern the wearing of such items, provided you're a MM.


Same here.


----------



## XcaliburDK

I wear my ring, have tat on my left arm, and did have personalized Texas Plates on my car 2B1ASK1, but You have to be a MM


----------

